
Judge says he’s likely to slap Uber with an injunction over missing files - deegles
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/04/judge-orders-uber-to-search-servers-work-harder-to-find-waymos-14000-files/
======
jzl
My gut feeling is that anyone with copies of the documents would be smart
enough to have them only on their non-work drives and/or computers, and
probably would have deleted them by now, too. It probably would have taken an
FBI-style raid on key players' homes when this story originally broke to have
any hope of catching the stolen documents in the wild.

But the real question is if any of the IP in the documents found its way into
Uber's tech. I'm not sure why the hunt for these 14k documents isn't secondary
to a more careful examination of Otto's tech stack. I'm sure that's coming.

